# Folder redirection?



## bootleg (Jun 20, 2003)

Is there any way to redirect a folder to an SMB share?


----------



## Racer D (Jun 20, 2003)

this is the command I use on linux to mount my mac shares

mount -t smbfs //computer/share /path -o username=*,password=*

it may work on mac too or maybe with sligth changes. this will mount the share on your computer to the path you specify (if it works ofcourse)


dunno what you need it for, but for me an alias does the job


----------



## bootleg (Jun 23, 2003)

Well, I finally found an Apple Script that was workable to what I kinda wanted.  The only problem with using mount_smbfs is that it takes Finder a bit to find it and does not want to eject it quickly.  These are the issues I have seen w/ using mount_smbfs.


----------



## bootleg (Jun 23, 2003)

For those of you that are looking for a why to mount a SMB at boot here is what I found.

http://larry.mine.nu/files/Useful Stuff/Mount SMB Share.txt

I modified this script to not ask for a username and to mound a share a share name.

#######################################

-- Map SMB share 
-- Originally Created by Larry Strong 3/10/03 
-- Modified by Brant Wingerter (brant@621.org) 6/23/03 
-- Mounts an smb share, \\servername\sharename 
-- 

set servername to "servername" 
set username to "username" 
set sharename to "sharename" 

try 
mount volume "smb://" & username & "@" & servername & "/" & sharename

on error errText number errnum 

if (errnum = -5000) then display dialog "Access Denied: Check your username and password." buttons {"Cancel"} 

if (errnum = -43) then display dialog "Name not found: Check your username." buttons {"Cancel"} 

if (errnum = -36) then display dialog "Error: Could not connect to server. Check network connection to " & servername buttons {"Cancel"} 

if (errnum = -47) then display dialog "Error: Could not connect. Is it possible the drive is already connected?" buttons {"Cancel"} 
--display dialog "Unknown error " & errNum & ". " & errText 

end try  

#######################################

Just set those three vars at the top to your username, servername, and sharename that you are wanting to connect to and let Keychains store your password for you.

I'm looking into a way to check the network and look for the server before trying.

But I might never do that 

\\\\ bootleg


----------

